# Microsoft Ends Support for Windows Phone 8.x



## HanaBi (Jul 12, 2017)

Got a Windows Phone 8 mobe? It's now officially obsolete. Here's why...

For those Lumia fanboys and girls that are running this old OS, be aware that Microsoft have ended support for it, and as a consequence there will be no further security patches, fixes or general updates. 

Microsoft helpfully point out that "_Those with a supported device (Lumia 1520, Lumia 830, Lumia 735, Lumia 640 XL, Lumia 640, Lumia 535) can upgrade from Windows Phone 8.1 to Windows 10 Mobile_" Although I don't know if this upgrade offer is free or otherwise.


----------



## Danny McG (Jul 13, 2017)

Yeah, it's a free upgrade, my mate has a Lumia and finally, after repeated prompts, did the upgrade last week.
He still grumping cos he misses the old system as he was 'used to it'


----------

